# mässäillä - kieriskellä



## Jcharlie

Terve!
Ich have a question about the use of this verbs in figurative sense

When I love something can I say

- Minä kieriskelen siinä.
- Rakastan suomen Kieliä. Kieriskelen siinä

When I listen or I play very much one composer can I say

Olen mässäillyt Sibeliusta
Minulla oli Sibeliuksen mässäily, ylisyöminti, ylisyöminem
in figurative sense of overeating.


Kiitös etukateen


----------



## sakvaka

Jcharlie said:


> Terve!
> I have a question about the use of these verbs in figurative sense
> 
> When I love something can I say
> 
> - Minä kieriskelen siinä.
> - Rakastan suomen kieltä. Kieriskelen siinä.
> 
> When I listen or I play very much one composer can I say
> 
> Olen mässäillyt Sibeliusta.
> Minulla oli Sibeliuksen mässäilykausi, (ylensyönnin kausi).
> in figurative sense of overeating.
> 
> Kiitos etukäteen



Sano vain suoraan "minä pidän siitä" ja "kuuntelen/kuuntelin Sibeliusta todella paljon", se on helpompaa. Mässäillä-verbi sopii itse asiassa aika hyvin Sibelius-lauseisiin, mutta kieriskellä-verbin metafora on aivan liian vaikea. "Kausi" tarkoittaa "season, period".

Muitakin sanontoja voi olla, mutta mieleeni ei tule ainuttakaan sellaista.

Mutta toimivatko nuo lauseet italiassa?


----------



## Jcharlie

Allora in italiano io direi:

In questo periodo mi sono fatto una scorpacciata di Sibelius

Mi piace moltissimo la lingua finlandese. Ci sguazzo dentro

Ora provi Lei a tradurre in finlandese queste frasi mantenendo l'intensità di esse. Grazie


----------



## 880320

Jcharlie said:


> Terve!
> Ich have a question about the use of this verbs in figurative sense
> 
> When I love something can I say
> 
> - Minä kieriskelen siinä.
> - Rakastan suomen Kieliä. Kieriskelen siinä


(Correction: "...kieltä.")
I don't know if "kieriskellä jossakin" is a common, figurative way to express affection or love (can't remember hearing it used so). Nonetheless I find it understandable in this context.



Jcharlie said:


> When I listen or I play very much one composer can I say
> 
> Olen mässäillyt Sibeliusta
> Minulla oli Sibeliuksen mässäily, ylisyöminti, ylisyöminem
> in figurative sense of overeating.


(Correction: "ylensyönti", "ylensyöminen")
A1. "Olen mässäillyt Sibeliusta." (Maybe better: "...Sibeliuksella.")
A2. "Olen mässäillyt Sibeliuksen musiikilla."
These both sound (nearly) idiomatic to me.

"Minulla oli ... mässäily ..." -- This seems to require additional words to make it sound more natural. For instance:
B1. "Minulla oli meneillään Sibeliuksen (/Sibeliuksella) mässäily."
B2. "Minulla oli käynnissä Sibeliuksen musiikilla mässäily."

B1 and B2 I think, are somewhat clumsy expressions.

(EDIT: Didn't notice the earlier posts.)


----------



## sakvaka

Ah sì, grazie per le frasi.

Secondo il dizionario di WordReference, "scorpacciata" può venire tradotta in inglese con le parole "[to have] a bellyful of". Ora riconosco questa frase: noi diciamo "mahan täydeltä" (a lo stomaco pieno). 

L'uso più commune è il proverbio "Ei makeaa mahan täydeltä!" (Non farti una scorpacciata di dolce!), però... hmm, perché no, è possibile dire "Olen saanut Sibeliusta oikein mahan täydeltä viime aikoina.".

Un'altra opzione, forse più fluida: "Olen kuunnellut Sibeliusta niin paljon, että se pursuaa korvista ulos." La musica esce dalle orecchi in finnico. 

Purtroppo non ho delle idee per la seconda frase... Forse altri finlandesi ne hanno.

EDIT: 880320, sono d'accordo di quello che ha scritto.


----------



## Hakro

Una proposta: _ahmia._


Jcharlie said:


> Rakastan suomen kieltä. Ahmin sitä.
> 
> Olen ahminut Sibeliusta.


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much for the help. If somebody know german language I wanted say that Kieriskellä means: sich in eigenem Element fühlen.
Something like 
I feel myself so good in this activity like a fish in water or a bird in the air

Perhaps somebody has some idea.
Thank you for the patience.

Best regards


----------

